# HSG



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi - I wonder if anyone can help me as I am really worried about results from my HSG.

I had this test on the NHS as a preliminary to hysteroscopy as we are due to start IVF & have been advised to have this procedure before we start.  As we cannot get an NHS follow up appointment until October & we are paying privately for IVF I asked to get the results sent straight to us to take to the clinic.  The test results show tubes as normal but 'there is a transverse band millisecond uterus which in this context my represent an adhesion' - this is freaking me out as we will not get to the clinic for a few weeks & I am really worried that my uterus is damaged.  Can anyone please help?!


Thank you


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Latestarter

I don't know exactly how the adhesion will effect your fertility but some do need to be removed, I am seeing someone this week to see if I have adhesions.  Have you ever had invasive surgery like a d&c for missed miscarriage or anything which can cause these to happen.  If you do need surgery you need to find a specialist to carry out the procedure.  Adhesions can be removed successfully however. It also may not be anything of concern.xx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you so much - I had a D&C years ago, so maybe this is the cause.  Have been worrying so it is good to know they can be removed and may not be a problem.  

Really appreciate your reply


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi just to let you know I had an ERPC  (similar to a D&C) after a mmc was confirmed in November.  I had an HSG in Feb which showed something in my uterus...A hysteroscopic division of adhesions in March confirmed I had massive scarring which was then got rid of.  A month later I started my latest IVF cycle......(I could have even started it earlier)! 

Best of luck


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi eb, did you have any symptoms like lighter periods? This is normally a giveaway.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah I went to see my new cons in Jan and explained how I had had bleeding for nearly 3w after my erpc and now my periods were much better....lighter and less painful (Ive always had problems with this).  I thought that was a good sign of course   .  
This flagged up the problem to him though hence the HSG!  And obviously the HDoA seems to have done something!!!


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

snap exactly the same as me, I thought great lighter periods how nice, but in fact it is a sign that all is not right.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great huh for once in my life I wasnt relying on the biggest sanitary ware available and not curling up with a hot water bottle every month....Telling everyone the ERPC had had a good side affect at least.....

Then all of a sudden it was another £2000 and more surgery...!


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah, I have only just self diagnosed this nearly a year later.  No one asked me how I was doing or if I had probs thats private for you.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Just so there's no scare mongering, lighter periods / less painful periods after a D&C CAN be a good sign, as that is why some women have the procedure, e.g. they've been suffering with heavy / painful periods - it doesn't always mean scarring from the procedure is the cause for the better cycles.  Sometimes the lining just needs a good clear out, for want of a better description!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks very much Tamsin for clarifying that as I was told it was a bad sign having thought exactly what you have explained!!!  

However I guess he didnt go straight for anything surgical until I had had some investigations first which were seeming to back up his concerns.  Mind you I think even he was surprised about the amount of scarring he found!

Thanks again


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

That's right - more invasive surgery should be a last resort, as the more surgery, the more chance of further scarring / adhesions etc. I'm hoping the HSG I'm having tomorrow will clarify if I have any / is a possible cause for my lack of natural conception!

Still, thankfully, things have worked out for you and I wish you all the best for your PG


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

if you do need surery, be sure to find a specialist in the field.  I have a higer chance than most of scarring as I've had 3 procedures.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks BOW! I will!

I've had 4 ERPCs and a Laparotomy, so guess there's a chane of scaring from the latter, (although that was to remove a cyst, didn't interfere with my womb iykwim!), so we'll see what the HSG reveals! But after each ERPC, never had any probs falling PG!


----------

